# What do I paint?



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

When I try to think about what I want to paint, I feel like I'm bound by these rules that say, you must do it this way and that way. 

I like lots of color but how do you break free of those restrictions and just paint?


----------



## SketchingRat (3 mo ago)

Well, when I have leftover paint on a palette, I might sometimes gather it all up on a paint knife and smudge it on a page or canvas. It’s random, messy and usually abstract. But that doesn’t sound like the exact lack of control that you want.

You could always try painting in inverted colours. It’s a bit confusing to get your head around at first, but you can have less control over what you’re painting if you don’t know exactly what you’re painting or which colour is which. Here’s a random photo from the internet as an example.









Or you can take a painting you’ve already done and reimagine it. Red flowers with a green stem? Do green flowers with a red stem. Or paint the flowers upside down so that your perspective and thinking is forced to be different, so that the ‘rules’ of painting can’t really apply in your situation.


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

SketchingRat said:


> Well, when I have leftover paint on a palette, I might sometimes gather it all up on a paint knife and smudge it on a page or canvas. It’s random, messy and usually abstract. But that doesn’t sound like the exact lack of control that you want.
> 
> You could always try painting in inverted colours. It’s a bit confusing to get your head around at first, but you can have less control over what you’re painting if you don’t know exactly what you’re painting or which colour is which. Here’s a random photo from the internet as an example.
> View attachment 69725
> ...


Thanks for the reply. That is great advice and it's exactly what I've been trying to do. However I have these imaginary rules that keep blocking me from painting outside the lines. 

I will just have to keep trying to remove this mental block.


----------



## arifpatelprestondubai (2 mo ago)

*Please Fraw My Fav Anime Character.. The Name Is Goku In Ultra Insticnt*


----------

